# Rate my video game collection



## Kaido (Feb 25, 2013)

*PS3*
Batman: Arkham Asylum 
Batman: Arkham City 
Devil May Cry HD Collection 
Devil May Cry 4 
God of War HD Collection 
God of War 3
Grand Theft Auto IV 
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas (PSN)
Red Dead Redemption 
Call of Duty: Black Ops
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Mass Effect 2 
Naruto Shippuden: UNSG
One Piece: Pirate Warriors
Uncharted
Uncharted 2
*Wii*
The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Xenoblade Chronicles
*Nintendo 3DS*
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Resident Evil Revelations
Mario Kart 7
Street Fighter IV 3D
Super Mario Land 3D
Kingdom Hearts DDD
Starfox 64 3D
Tetris Axis

EDIT: forgot some games

X/10 what do you think?


----------



## Sotei (Feb 25, 2013)

3/10 for effort. Not very impressive buddy.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2013)

They're good games for the most part but it's a rather small collection.

On Steam alone I have 377 games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

OP, please. Somebody rate mine 

AI War: Fleet Command
Alan Wake
Alan Wake: American Nightmare
Alien Swarm
Alpha Protocol
Altitude
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Anno 2070 Edycja Kolekcjonerska
Apache Air Assault
Atlantis III
Audiosurf
Baldur's Gate
Baldur's Gate 2: Shadows of Amn
Bastion
Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition
Batman: Arkham City
Battlefield 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Beat Hazard
Beyond Good and Evil
Binding of Isaac, The
Bioshock
Bioshock 2 Rapture Edition
BIT.TRIP RUNNER
Blacklight Retribution
Blur
Borderlands 2
Borderlands Game of the Year Edition
Botanicula
Braid
Breath of Death VII
BRINK
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Bulletstorm
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
Call of Duty
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare Game of the Year Edition
Chantelise
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
Chrome
Chrome: SpecForce
Club, The
Comanche 3
Comanche 4
Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 Revolution Edition
Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3: Uprising
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Counter Strike: Source
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
Crysis
Crysis 2 Limited Edition
Crysis 3 Hunter Edition
Crysis: Warhead
Crysis: Wars
Cthulhu Saves the World
Dark Horizon
Dark Messiah Might and Magic
Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition Edycja Kolekcjonerska
Darkness II Limited Edition, The
Darksiders
Darksiders 2
Darwinia
DC Universe Online
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Deadlight
DEFCON
Defence Grid: The Awakening
Descent
Descent 2
Descent 3
Descent 3: Mercenary
Deus Ex Game of the Year Edition
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Disciples II: Rise of the Elves
Dishonored
Doom 3
DOTA 2
Duke Nukem 3D: Atomic Edition
Dwarfs?!
Empire Earth: Gold Edition
Endless Space Emperor Edition
Eufloria
Evochron Mercenary
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R. 2
F.E.A.R. 3
F.E.A.R. Extraction Point
F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate
Fallout
Fallout 2
Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edition
Fallout: Tactics
Far Cry
Far Cry 2
Far Cry 3
Faster Than Light
FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage
Freespace
Freespace 2
Freespace: Silent Threat
Frozen Synapse
Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
Galaxy on Fire 2™ Full HD
Gears of War
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto 3: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto 3: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto 4
Grand Theft Auto 4: The Ballad of Gay Tony
Grand Theft Auto 4: The Lost and Damned
Gratuitous Space Battles
Haegemonia: Legions of Iron
Haegemonia: Solon Heritage
Half-Life
Half-Life 2
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch
Half-Life 2: Episode One
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
Half-Life 2: Lost Coast
Hard Reset
Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone
Heroes of Might and Magic III Gold Edition
Hitman: Blood Money
Homefront
Homeworld
Homeworld 2
Homeworld: Cataclysm
Hotline Miami
Hydrophobia
I Am Alive
Icewind Dale
Icewind Dale: Heart of Winter
Icewind Dale: Trials of the Luremaster
Infernal
Intrusion 2
Ion Assault
Jamestown
Jet Set Radio HD
Jetfighter III Classic
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Killing Floor
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Lightfish
Limbo
Lone Survivor
Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
Lord of the Rings: War of the Ring
Lost Planet 2
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition: Colonies Edition
Machinarium
Magicka
Mass Effect
Mass Effect 2
Mass Effect 3
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Metro 2033
Millenium Racer
Mirror's Edge
Multiwinia
Nation Red
Naval War: Arctic Circle
Need for Speed: Carbon
Need for Speed: Most Wanted: Black Edition
Need for Speed: Underground 2
Nexus: The Jupiter Incident
NightSky
Orcs Must Die!
Orcs Must Die! 2
Osmos
Overlord
Painkiller: Black
Painkiller: Overdose
Painkiller: Resurrection
Peggle
Peggle: Extreme
Peggle: Nights
Penumbra: Black Plague Gold Edition
Penumbra: Requiem
Polynomial - Space of the Music, The
Portal
Portal 2
Prototype
Prototype 2 Radnet Edition
PURE
Quake IV
R.U.S.E.
RAGE Anarchy Edition
Recettear An Item Shop's Tale
Red Faction
Red Faction II
Red Faction: Armageddon
Red Faction: Guerrilla
Renegade Ops
Rock of Ages
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Saint's Row: The Third
Sanctum
Section 8
Section 8: Prejudice
Sequence
Shank
Shank 2
Shatter
Shattered Horizon
Sine Mora
Sins of a Solar Empire
SkyDrift
Sniper Elite
Sniper: Ghost Warrior
Solar 2
Space Pirates and Zombies
Spec Ops: The Line
Split/Second: Velocity
Star Trek: Armada
Star Trek: Armada II
Star Trek: Deep Space 9: Dominion Wars
Star Wars The Force Unleashed: Ultimate Sith Edition
Star Wars: Battle for Naboo
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Star Wars: Dark Forces
Star Wars: Empire at War
Star Wars: Empire at War: Forces of Corruption
Star Wars: Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars: Jedi Knight III: Jedi Academy
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Mysteries of the Sith
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II: Sith Lords
Star Wars: Racer
Star Wars: Republic Commando
Star Wars: Starfighter
Star Wars: X-Wing Alliance
Star Wolves
Star Wolves 2
Starcraft
Starcraft 2: Wings of Liberty
Starcraft: Brood War
Steel Storm: Burning Retribution
Stellar Impact
Super Meat Boy Ultra Edition!
Supreme Commander
Supreme Commander 2
Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
Swarm Arena
Syberia
Syberia 2
Symphony
Tarr Chronicles
Team Fortress 2
Terraria
They Bleed Pixels
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Tibia
Tiny Bang Story, The
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Conviction
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tomb Raider: Underworld
Torchlight
Torchlight 2
Total Annihilation
Total War: Shogun 2
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron
Transformers: War for Cybertron
Tribes: Ascend
Trine
Trine 2
Tropico 3: Absolute Power
Tropico 3: Steam Special Edition
Universe at War: Earth Assault
Universe Sandbox
Unreal Tournament 3: Black Edition
Uplink
Vessel
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War 2: Retribution
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War Game of the Year Edition
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War: Winter Assault
Warhammer 40k: Space Marine
Wiedźmin 2: Assassins of Kings
Wiedźmin: Rozszerzona Edycja
World in Conflict
X3: Terran Conflict
XCOM: Enemy Unknown

//HbS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 25, 2013)

you call that a collection?

I have more games just randomly scattered around my floor.


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2013)

That is a lot of star wars O.O


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2013)

With this title i expected a series of old classics from the 80s and 90s.

I'm not even going to comment on the actual OP


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> you call that a collection?



**


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> That is a lot of star wars O.O


These are good games 

//HbS


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2013)

Impressive 9/10.


----------



## Kaido (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Hatifnatten
> you call that a collection?





> 3/10 for effort. Not very impressive buddy.



Pardon me for not being rich and loaded


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> Pardon me for not being rich and loaded



New world problems?


----------



## Kaido (Feb 25, 2013)

RemChu said:


> New world problems?


Yep, I live in a mediocre New World Island with corrupt politicians, a high unemployment rate and 3 murders a day.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> Pardon me for not being rich and loaded


Neither am I. I live in one of the countries with lowest disposable income and I still am a student. No cash from parents either. And all my games I listed few posts above are legit purchases. Pirates don't buy games, yeah?  

//HbS


----------



## Bioness (Feb 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister where are your Nintendo games at , no Pokemon, no Legend of Zelda, not even Super Smash Bros or a Mario game.

I myself am a Nintendo fanatic so the majority of my game ares from them, and my list would be roughly the same size as yours if not larger.

@ Gon D. Asakura I give you a 3.1/10, list is seriously lacking in both quality and quantity.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 25, 2013)

No DmC? 9/10


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Hunted by sister where are your Nintendo games at , no Pokemon, no Legend of Zelda, not even Super Smash Bros or a Mario game.
> 
> I myself am a Nintendo fanatic so the majority of my game ares from them, and my list would be roughly the same size as yours if not larger.


Sorry  the only ones I kept are Pokemon FireRed and Sapphire. Never been a handheld/console person. Everything from that list is PC.

//HbS


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> Pardon me for not being rich and loaded



The thing is if you're going to make a topic showcasing your collection, make sure you actually* have* a collection.

Remember where you are. The internet.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

A collection isn't impressive when you use shit-titles to try and pad its numbers.


----------



## Kaido (Feb 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Neither am I. I live in one of the countries with lowest disposable income and I still am a student. No cash from parents either. And all my games I listed few posts above are legit purchases. Pirates don't buy games, yeah?
> 
> //HbS



touch?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2013)

This thread is about to get owned by a friend of mine.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 25, 2013)

My steam collection isn't very impressive (considering I'm more of a recent PC gamer; late 2010), but I think it outnumbers OP's list. I can't even really count all of my games until I head home in a few months. I can try and go by memory


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 25, 2013)

More first world problems 

Yeah, OP, your collection is hardly a collection at all, to be frank. My collection isn't all that great either, mind you, but this is rather meager. At least the games there are decent, though.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

I've got about 300 more games to document, but here's where I'm at so far.  I can't fit this all in one post, so bear with me.




*Spoiler*: _A fragment of my power Pt. 1_ 



*My video game collection*

*[Grand Total: 1294]*

*NES*

*(Total:* 30*)*


*Spoiler*: _NES Games_ 



-Super Mario Bros. */* Duck Hunt 
-Super Mario Bros. 3
-Yoshi
-Yoshi's Cookie


-Mega Man 2
-Mega Man 3
-Mega Man 4


-Ninja Gaiden 1
-Ninja Gaiden 2*:* The Dark Sword of Chaos


-BattleToads
-BattleToads/Double Dragon


-Castlevania
-Castlevania 2*:* Simon's Quest
-Castlevania 3*:* Dracula's Curse



-The Legend of Zelda
-The Legend of Zelda 2*:* The Adventure of Link

-StarTropics II*:* Zoda's Revenge

-Nightshade
-Gargoyle's Quest 2
-Maniac Mansion
-Faxanadu
-Legendary Wings
-Jackal

-NES Play Action Football
-Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!
-Double Dribble

-DuckTales
-Felix the Cat

-The Simpsons*:* Bart vs. The Space Mutants

-Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles




************************************************************

*SNES*

*(Total:* 30*)*


*Spoiler*: _SNES Games_ 



-Super Mario World
-Super Mario World 2*:* Yoshi’s Island
-Super Mario Kart
-Mario is Missing
-Super Mario RPG
-Tetris Attack



-The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (aka Zelda 3)
-Super Metroid (aka Metroid 3)
-Donkey Kong Country 
- F-Zero



-Chrono Trigger
-Secret of Mana
-Secret of Evermore
-Breath of Fire 
-Earthbound
-Eye of the Beholder
-Shadowrun
-Illusion of Gaia

-Shin Megami Tensei 2 (import)
-Majin Tensei (import)


-BattleToads in Battlemaniacs
-TMNT*:* Turtles in Time
-Contra III*:* The Alien Wars
-Castlevania*:* Dracula X
-MechWarrior
-Super Adventure Island


-Spider-Man/Venom: Maximum Carnage
-Batman Forever


-Street Fighter II
-Mortal Kombat




*********************************************************

*N64*

*(Total:* 26*)*


*Spoiler*: _N64 Games_ 



-Super Mario 64
-Super Smash Bros.


-The Legend of Zelda*:* Ocarina of Time
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Majora's Mask


-Pok?mon Stadium
-Pok?mon Stadium 2
-Pok?mon Snap
-Pok?mon Puzzle Game League


-StarFox 64
-DK 64
- F-Zero X

-Banjo Kazooie
-Banjo Tooie

-Blast Corps.
-Hexen
-Mischief Makers

-Castlevania 64


-Quest 64

-Perfect Dark

-Mega Man 64


-Star Wars*:* Shadows of the Empire
-Star Wars*:* Rogue Squadron
-Star Wars*:* Battle for Naboo


-Spider-Man

-South Park 64

-Ogre Battle 64*:* Person of Lordly Caliber




************************************************************

*Gamecube*

*(Total:* 32*)*


*Spoiler*: _Gamecube Games_ 



-Super Smash Bros. Melee
-Super Mario Sunshine
-Paper Mario*:* The Thousand Year Door
-Luigi's Mansion

-Sonic Adventure 2: Battle

-The Legend of Zelda*:* The Wind Waker
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Master Quest (harder versions of Ocarina of Time, a bonus disc)
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Collector's Ed.
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Four Swords Adventures


-Metroid Prime
-Metroid Prime 2*:* Echoes

- F-Zero GX

-Pok?mon Colosseum
-Pok?mon XD*:* Gale of Darkness
-Pok?mon Channel

-Mega Man X*:* Command Mission

-Resident Evil 0
-Resident Evil
-Resident Evil 2
-Resident Evil 3
-Resident Evil*:* Code Veronica X

-Eternal Darkness*:* Sanity's Requiem


-Metal Gear Solid*:* The Twin Snakes


-Soul Calibur 2
-Marvel Nemesis*:* Rise of the Imperfects


-Skies of Arcadia Legends
-Tales of Symphonia
-Baten Kaitos
-Final Fantasy*:* Crystal Chronicles
-Evolution Worlds

-Midway Arcade Treasures

-Star Wars*:* Rogue Squadron 2 - Rogue Leader




**********************************************************

*Wii*

*(Total:* 32*)* *8 in Downloads area


*Spoiler*: _Wii Games_ 



-Super Smash Bros. Brawl
-Super Paper Mario
-Super Mario Galaxy
-New Super Mario Bros. Wii
-Mario Strikers Charged

-Sonic and the Secret Rings

-The Legend of Zelda*:* Twilight Princess
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Skyward Sword

-Metroid*:* Other M

-Sin and Punishment*:* Star Successor

-Pok?mon*:* Battle Revolution


-Spider-Man*:* The Movie 3

-Okami

-MadWorld


-Wii Sports
-Super Swing Golf

-Need for Speed*:* Nitro


-Phantom Brave*:* We Meet Again


-Resident Evil*:* The Umbrella Chronicles

-Silent Hill*:* Shattered Memories

-The House of the Dead 2 & 3 Return

-Calling

-Cursed Mountain (Limited Ed.)

-Dead Space*:* Extraction



*[Downloads*]
**Note:* * are the only ones I count in the game total

-Contra Rebirth *
-Final Fantasy IV*:* The After Years *
-Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles*:* My Life as a King *
-Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles*:* My Life as a Dark Lord *
-Gradius Rebirth *
-Mega Man 9 *
-Mega Man 10 *
-Pok?mon Rumble *

-Double Dragon (NES)
-My Pok?mon Ranch
-Sin and Punishment (N64)
-Splatterhouse (TurboGrafx-16)
-Street Fighter 2*:* Turbo (SNES)
-Streets of Rage (Genesis)




************************************************************

*Gameboy Color*

*(Total:* 32*)*


*Spoiler*: _Gameboy Games_ 



-Super Mario Land
-Super Mario Land 2*:* 6 Golden Coins
-Dr. Mario
-Yoshi


-The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Link's Awakening DX
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Oracle of Seasons
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Oracle of Ages


-Metroid 2*:* The Return of Samus


-Pok?mon Red
-Pok?mon Blue
-Pok?mon Yellow
-Pok?mon Gold
-Pok?mon Silver
-Pok?mon Crystal
-Pok?mon Trading Card Game
-Pok?mon Pinball


-Tetris
-Tetris 2


-Castlevania Adventure
-Castlevania Adventure 2*:* Belmont's Revenge
-Castlevania Legends

-Resident Evil Gaiden


-Mega Man*:* Dr. Wily's Revenge


-Gargoyle's Quest

-Shadowgate Classic

-Duke Nukem

-Perfect Dark

-Revelations*:* The Demon Slayer


-Spider-Man
-Spider-Man 2


-Star Wars*:* Yoda Stories


 

*********************************************

*Virtual Boy*

*(Total:* 1*)*

-Jack Bros.

*********************************************

*Gameboy Advance*

*(Total:* 40*)*


*Spoiler*: _GBA Games_ 



-Mario & Luigi*:* Superstar Saga

-Sonic Advance
-Sonic Advance 2

-Pok?mon Ruby
-Pok?mon Sapphire
-Pok?mon Emerald
-Pok?mon FireRed
-Pok?mon LeafGreen
-Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon*:* Red Rescue Team

-Demi Kids*:* Light Version
-DemiKids*:* Dark Version 

-Metroid*:* Zero Mission
-Metroid Fusion


-F-Zero*:* Maximum Velocity
-F-Zero*:* GP Legend


-Fire Emblem
-Fire Emblem*:* The Sacred Stones

-Golden Sun
-Golden Sun 2*:* The Lost Age

-Final Fantasy 1 & 2*:* Dawn of Souls
-Final Fantasy Tactics

-Phantasy Star Collection


-Sword of Mana
-Kingdom Hearts*:* Chain of Memories

-Tales of Phantasia

-Mega Man Zero
-Mega Man Zero 2
-Mega Man Zero 3
-Mega Man Battle Network
-Mega Man Battle Network 2
-Mega Man Battle Network 3*:* White Version


-DBZ*:* The Legacy of Goku
-DBZ*:* The Legacy of Goku 2


-Tactics Ogre*:* The Knight of Lodis

-Onimusha Tactics

-Star Wars*:* The New Droid Army
-Star Wars*:* Flight of the Falcon 

-Castlevania*:* Circle of the Moon
-Castlevania*:* Harmony of Dissonance
-Castlevania*:* Aria of Sorrows




**********************************************************

*Nintendo DS*

*(Total:* 34*)*


*Spoiler*: _DS Games_ 



-Super Princess Peach
-Super Princess Peach
-The Legend of Zelda*:* Spirit Tracks
-Metroid Pinball
-Kirby*:* Squeak Squad

-Pok?mon Dash
-Pok?mon Trozei!
-Pok?mon Ranger
-Pok?mon Ranger*:* Shadow of Almia
-Pok?mon Ranger*:* Guardian Signs
-Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon*:* Blue Rescue Team
-Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon*:* Explorers of Darkness
-Pok?mon Diamond
-Pok?mon Pearl
-Pok?mon Platinum
-Pok?mon HeartGold
-Pok?mon Black

-Castlevania*:* Dawn of Sorrows
-Castlevania*:* Portait of Ruin
-Castlevania*:* Order of Ecclesia

-Chrono Trigger

-Final Fantasy 3
-Final Fantasy Tactics A2*:* Grimoire of the Rift

-Dragon Quest V*:* Hand of the Heavenly Bride
-Dragon Quest IX*:* Sentinels of the Starry Skies

-Golden Sun*:* Dark Dawn

-The World Ends With You

-Shin Megami Tensei*:* Devil Survivor
-Shin Megami Tensei*:* Strange Journey

-Rhapsody*:* A Musical Adventure


-Ninja Gaiden*:* Dragon Sword


-Phoenix Wright*:* Ace Attorney
-Phoenix Wright*:* Justice for All
-Phoenix Wright*:* Trials and Tribulations

-Jake Hunter Detective Story*:* Memories of the Past




***********************************************************

*Nintendo 3DS*

*(Total:* 6*)* *3 in Downloads area.

-The Legend of Zelda*:* Ocarina of Time 3D

-Devil Survivor Overclocked

-Dead or Alive Dimensions



*[Downloads]*
**Note:* * are the only ones I count in the game total.

-The Legend of Zelda*:* Four Swords Adventure (Anniversary Edition) *
-Dragon Quest Wars *
-Soul of Darkness *


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2013)

182 games on Steam
45 on xbox 360
A dozen on the DS
And another 100+ physically, twice that if you count collection bundles

I'll be damned if I ever list all the names


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _A fragment of my power Pt. 4_ 




*PC Games*


*Spoiler*: _PC Games continued_ 



-Divine Divinity (Good Old Games)
-Beyond Divinity (Good Old Games)
-Divinity II*:* Ego Draconis (The Dragon Knight Saga) [Steam]
-Divinity II*:* Flames of Vengeance (The Dragon Knight Saga) [Steam]

-Darklands (Good Old Games)


-King's Quest*:* Quest for the Crown (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest II*:* Romancing the Throne (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest III*:* To Heir Is Human (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest IV*:* The Perils of Roselia (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest V*:* Absence Makes the Heart Go Yonder! (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest VI*:* Heir Today, Gone Tomorrow (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest VII*:* The Princeless Bride (King's Quest Collection)
-King's Quest VIII*:* Mask of Eternity (Good Old Games)

-Police Quest*:* In Pursuit of the Death Angel (Good Old Games)
-Police Quest II*:* The Vengeance (Good Old Games)
-Police Quest III*:* The Kindred (Good Old Games)
-Police Quest IV*:* Open Season (Good Old Games)
-SWAT 3*:* Tactical Game of the Year Edition (Good Old Games)

-The Whispered World

-Ben There, Dan That! (Steam)

-Time Gentlemen, Please! (Steam)

-Broken Sword*:* Shadow of the Templars (Good Old Games)
-Broken Sword 2*:* The Smoking Mirror (Good Old Games)
-Broken Sword 3*:* The Sleeping Dragon (Good Old Games)

-Runaway*:* A Road Adventure
-Runaway 2*:* The Dream of the Turtle

-Riven*:* The Sequel to Myst (Good Old Games)

-TRAUMA (Steam)

-Atlantis*:* The Lost Tales (Good Old Games)
-Atlantis II*:* Beyond Atlantis (Good Old Games)
-Atlantis III*:* The New World (Good Old Games)

-Tex Murphy 1*:* Mean Streets (Good Old Games)
-Tex Murphy 2*:* Martian Memorandum (Good Old Games)
-Tex Murphy*:* Under a Killing Moon (Good Old Games)
-Tex Murphy*:* The Pandora Directive (Good Old Games)
-Tex Murphy*:* Overseer (Good Old Games)

-Art of Murder*:* FBI Confidential
-Art of Murder*:* Hunt for the Puppeteer
-Art of Murder*:* Cards of Destiny

-Chronicles of Mystery*:* The Scorpio Ritual
-Chronicles of Mystery*:* The Tree of Life

-Sherlock Holmes*:* The Mystery of the Mummy (Steam)
-Sherlock Holmes*:* Secret of the Silver Earring (Steam)
-Sherlock Holmes*:* The Awakened - Remastered Edition (Steam)
-Sherlock Holmes*:* Nemesis (Steam)
-Sherlock Holmes*:* The Mystery of the Persian Carpet (Steam)
-Sherlock Holmes versus Jack the Ripper (Steam)

-Nelson Tethers*:* Puzzle Agent (Steam)
-Puzzle Agent 2 (Steam)

-Hector*:* Badge of Carnage (Steam)

-Sam & Max: Save the World
-Sam & Max: Beyond Time and Space
-Sam & Max: The Devil's Playhouse

-Back to the Future*:* The Game (Steam)

-Mata Hari

-Alternativa (Steam)

-The Rockin' Dead

-Gray Matter

-Baron Wittard*:* Nemesis of Ragnarok

-Darkness Within*:* In Pursuit of Loath Nolder
-Darkness Within 2*:* The Dark Lineage

-Alter Ego

-Scratches (Director's Cut) [Steam]

-Black Mirror II (Reflections from the Darkness Collection)
-Black Mirror III (Reflections from the Darkness Collection)

-Dark Fall*:* The Journal (Good Old Games)
-Dark Fall 2*:* Lights Out (Good Old Games)
-Dark Fall 3*:* Lost Souls (Steam)

-Jekyll & Hyde

-The Experiment (aka eXperience112)

-The Blackwell Legacy (Steam)
-Blackwell Unbound (Steam)
-The Blackwell Convergence (Steam)



-Alone in the Dark (Good Old Games)
-Alone in the Dark 2 (Good Old Games)
-Alone in the Dark 3 (Good Old Games)
-Alone in the Dark*:* The New Nightmare (Good Old Games)
-Alone in the Dark (2008)

-Amnesia*:* The Dark Descent (Steam)

-The Void (Steam)

-Alice
-Alice 2*:* Madness Returns

-Curse*:* The Eye of Isis



-Heretic*:* Shadow of the Serpent Riders
-Hexen
-Hexen - Deathkings of the Dark Citadel
-Hexen 2

-The Ultimate Doom (Steam)
-Doom II*:* Hell on Earth (Steam)
-Final Doom (Steam)
-Master Levels for Doom II (Steam)
-Doom 3
-Doom 3*:* Resurrection of Evil (Steam)

-Quake (Steam)
-Quake Mission Pack 1*:* Scourge of Armagon (Steam)
-Quake Mission Pack 2*:* Dissolution of Eternity (Steam)
-Quake II (Steam)
-Quake II*:* The Reckoning (Steam)
-Quake II*:* Ground Zero (Steam)
-Quake III Arena (Steam)
-Quake III Team Arena (Steam)
-Quake IV (Steam)
-Enemy Territory*:* Quake Wars

-Mortyr 2093 - 1944

-Blood (Good Old Games)
-Blood*:* Plasma Pak (Good Old Games)
-Blood*:* Cryptic Passage (Good Old Games)
-Blood 2*:* The Chosen (Good Old Games)
-Blood 2*:* The Chosen - The Nightmare Levels (Good Old Games)

-Call of Cthulhu*:* Dark Corners of the Earth (Steam)
-Clive Barker's Jericho (Steam)
-Cold Fear (Steam)
-Cryostasis*:* Sleep of Reason
-Hellforces
-ObsCure

-F.E.A.R. [Director's Ed.]
-F.E.A.R. - Extraction Point
-F.E.A.R. - Perseus Mandate
-F.E.A.R. 2*:* Project Origin
-F.E.A.R. 2*:* Reborn
-F.E.A.R. 3

-Painkiller*:* Black Edition
-Painkiller*:* Overdose
-Painkiller*:* Resurrection
-Painkiller*:* Redemption

-Left 4 Dead GOTY Ed. (Steam)
-Left 4 Dead 2 (Steam)

-Dead Island (Steam)

-Killing Floor (Steam)

-NecroVisioN
-NecroVisioN*:* Lost Company

-S.T.A.L.K.E.R.*:* Shadow of Chernobyl (Steam)
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R.*:* Call of Pripyat (Steam)
-S.T.A.L.K.E.R.*:* Clear Sky (Steam)

-Iron Storm (Good Old Games)

-Tribes*:* Vengeance

-XIII (Good Old Games)

-Alpha Prime (Steam)

-Xotic (Steam)

-Aliens vs. Predator Classic 2000 (Steam)
-Aliens vs. Predator

-Dead Space (Steam)
-Dead Space 2 (Steam)

-Blake Stone*:* Aliens of Gold (Good Old Games)
-Blake Stone*:* Planet Strike (Good Old Games)
-Rise of the Triad*:* Dark War (Good Old Games)

-Lost Planet*:* Extreme Condition (Colonies Ed.)

-Red Faction II (Steam)
-Red Faction*:* Guerrilla (Steam)
-Red Faction*:* Armageddon (Steam)

-Duke Nukem
-Duke Nukem 2
-Duke Nukem 3D: Atomic Edition (Good Old Games)
-Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project (Good Old Games)
-Duke Nukem Forever (Steam)

-Descent (Good Old Games)
-Descent 2 (Good Old Games)
-Descent 3 (Good Old Games)
-Descent 3*:* Mercenary (Good Old Games)

-Crysis (Maximum Ed.) [Steam]
-Crysis Warhead (Max. Ed.) [Steam]
-Crysis 2

-Section 8 (Steam)
-Section 8*:* Prejudice

-The Chronicles of Riddick*:* Assault on Dark Athena (Steam)

-Brink (Steam)

-SiN (Steam)
-SiN Mission Pack*:* Wages of Sin
-SiN Episodes*:* Emergence (Steam)

-Serious Sam*:* The First Encounter (Steam)
-Serious Sam HD*:* The First Encounter (Steam)
-Serious Sam*:* The Second Encounter
-Serious Sam HD*:* The Second Encounter (Steam)
-Serious Sam II (Steam)
-Serious Sam 3*:* BFE (Digital Deluxe Ed.) [Steam]
-Serious Sam*:* Double D (Steam)
-Serious Sam*:* The Random Encounter (Steam)
-Serious Sam*:* Kamikaze
-Serious Sam*:* The Greek Encounter

-Legendary

-Redneck Rampage (Good Old Games)
-Redneck Rampage Rides Again*:* Arkansas (Good Old Games)
-Redneck Rampage*:* Suckin' Grits on Route 66 (Good Old Games)

-POSTAL*:* Classic and Uncut (Good Old Games)
-POSTAL*:* Special Delivery (Classic and Uncut) [Good Old Games]
-POSTAL Complete (Good Old Games)
-POSTAL*:* Share the Pain (Complete) [Good Old Games]
-POSTAL*:* Apocalypse Weekend (Complete) [Good Old Games]

-Bulletstorm

-Judge Dredd*:* Dredd Vs. Death (Good Old Games)

-Unreal Gold (Steam)
-Unreal II*:* The Awakening (Steam)
-Unreal Tournament GOTY Ed. (Steam)
-Unreal Tournament 2004 (Steam)
-Unreal Tournament 3 (Steam)

-Bet on Soldier*:* Blood Sport

-Syndicate

-E.Y.E*:* Divine Cybermancy (Steam)

-Bioshock (Steam)
-Bioshock 2 (Steam)

-Borderlands GOTY (Steam)

-Deus Ex GOTY Ed. (Steam)
-Deus Ex*:* Invisible War (Steam)
-Deus Ex*:* Human Revolution (Augmented Ed.) [Steam]

-Half-Life (Steam)
-Half-Life*:* Opposing Force (Steam)
-Half-Life*:* Blue Shift (Steam)
-Half-Life 2 (Orange Box)
-Half-Life 2*:* Episode 1 (Orange Box)
-Half-Life 2*:* Episode 2 (Orange Box)
-Half-Life 2*:* Deathmatch (Steam)
-Portal (Orange Box)
-Portal 2 (Steam)


-Star Wars*:* Dark Forces (Steam)
-Star Wars*:* Jedi Knight - Dark Forces II (Steam)
-Star Wars*:* Jedi Knight - Mysteries of the Sith (Steam)


-Call of Juarez
-Call of Juarez*:* Bound in Blood (Steam)


-Rogue Warrior


-Call of Duty*:* Modern Warfare 3 (Steam)

-Battlefield 3

-Homefront (Steam)

-Silent Hunter 4*:* Wolves of the Pacific

-Sniper*:* Ghost Warrior (Gold Ed.) [Steam]

-Sniper Elite*:* Berlin 1945 (Good Old Games)

-Day of Defeat (Steam)
-Day of Defeat*:* Source (Steam)

-ArmA*:* Gold Ed. (Steam)
-ArmA*:* Queen's Gambit (Gold Ed.) [Steam]
-ArmA 2 (Steam)
-ArmA 2*:* Operation Arrowhead (Steam)
-ArmA*:* Operation Flashpoint (Steam)
-Operation Flashpoint*:* Red River

-Brothers In Arms*:* Road to Hill 30

-Men of War
-Men of War: Red Tide
-Men of War: Assault Squad (GOTY Ed.) [Steam]
-Men of War: Vietnam (Sp. Ed.)

-Company of Heroes Gold (Steam)
-Company of Heroes*:* Opposing Fronts (Gold) [Steam]
-Company of Heroes*:* Tales of Valor (Steam)


-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon*:* Desert Siege (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon*:* Island Thunder (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon*:* Advanced Warfighter (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon*:* Advanced Warfighter 2 (Steam)

-Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.

-Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3 Gold (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3*:* Athena Sword (Gold) [Steam]
-Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3*:* Iron Wrath
-Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six*:* Lockdown (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six*:* Vegas (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six*:* Vegas 2 (Steam)

-Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell*:* Pandora Tomorrow
-Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell*:* Chaos Theory (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell*:* Double Agent (Steam)
-Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell*:* Conviction (Deluxe Ed.) [Steam]


-Assassin's Creed (Steam)
-Assassin's Creed II (Deluxe Ed.) [Steam]
-Assassin's Creed*:* Brotherhood (Deluxe Ed.) [Steam]
-Assassin's Creed*:* Revelations (Steam)

-Velvet Assassin (Steam)


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _A fragment of my power Pt. 5_ 




*PC Games*


*Spoiler*: _PC Games continued_ 



-Harbinger

-Din's Curse
-Din's Curse*:* Demon War

-Depths of Peril (Steam)

-A Farewell To Dragons

-Dawn of Magic
-Dawn of Magic II*:* Time of Shadows

-Silverfall
-Silverfall*:* Earth's Awakening

-Loki*:* Heroes of Mythology

-Sacred Gold [Good Old Games]
-Sacred Plus (Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Sacred Underworld (Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Sacred 2*:* Fallen Angel (Steam)

-Diablo
-Diablo 2
-Diablo 2 - Lord of Destruction
-Diablo 3
-Diablo 3 (Collector's Ed.)

-World of Warcraft
-World of Warcraft - The Burning Crusade
-World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King
-World of Warcraft - Cataclysm (Collector's Ed.)

-StarCraft
-Starcraft*:* Brood War (Starcraft 2*:* Coll. Ed.)
-Starcraft 2*:* Wings of Liberty [Coll. Ed.]


-Dark Reign*:* The Future of War (Good Old Games)
-Dark Reign*:* The Rise of the Shadowhand (Good Old Games)
-Dark Reign 2 (Good Old Games)


-Haegemonia*:* Legions of Iron (Gold Ed.) [Good Old Games]
-Haegemonia*:* The Solon Heritage (Gold Ed.) [Good Old Games]

-Eufloria (Steam)

-Sacrifice (Good Old Games)

-Perimeter
-Perimeter*:* Emperor's Testament


-Command & Conquer 3*:* Tiberium Wars (Steam)
-Command & Conquer 3*:* Kane's Wrath (Steam)
-Command & Conquer 4*:* Tiberian Twilight (Steam)

-Command & Conquer*:* Red Alert 3 (Steam)
-Command & Conquer*:* Red Alert 3 - Uprising (Steam)


-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War
-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War - Winter Assault
-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War - Dark Crusade
-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War - Soulstorm
-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War II (Gold Ed.)
-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War II - Chaos Rising (Gold Ed.)
-Warhammer 40K*:* Dawn of War II - Retribution (Steam)


-Star Wolves (Good Old Games)


-Ground Control (Good Old Games)
-Ground Control*:* Dark Conspiracy (Good Old Games)
-Ground Control II*:* Operation Exodus (Good Old Games)


-Fantasy Wars (Steam)
-Elven Legacy (Steam)
-Elven Legacy*:* Magic (Steam)
-Elven Legacy*:* Siege (Steam)
-Elven Legacy*:* Ranger (Steam)

-Disciples: Sacred Lands Gold (Good Old Games)
-Disciples II*:* Dark Prophecy (Disciples II Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Disciples II*:* Guardians of the Light (Disciples II Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Disciples II*:* Servants of The Dark (Disciples II Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Disciples II*:* Gallean's Return (Disciples II Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Disciples II*:* Rise of The Elves (Disciples II Gold) [Good Old Games]
-Disciples III*:* Renaissance (Steam Sp. Ed.)
-Disciples III*:* Resurrection (Steam)

-King Arthur*:* The Role-playing Wargame (Steam)
-King Arthur*:* Fallen Champions (Steam)

-Shogun*:* Total War (Gold. Ed.)
-Shogun*:* Total War - Mongol Invasion (Gold Ed.)
-Total War*:* Shogun II (Steam)
-Medieval II*:* Total War (Gold Ed.) [Steam]
-Medieval II*:* Total War - Kingdoms (Gold Ed.) [Steam]
-Rome*:* Total War (Gold Ed.) [Steam]
-Rome*:* Total War - Barbarian Invasion (Gold Ed.) [Steam]
-Rome*:* Total War - Alexander (Gold Ed.) [Steam]
-Empire*:* Total War (Steam)
-Napoleon*:* Total War (Steam)

-Stronghold
-Stronghold 2
-Stronghold Crusader
-Stronghold Crusader*:* Extreme
-Stronghold Legends


-Jagged Alliance 2 (Good Old Games)

-Frozen Synapse (Steam)

-Robin Hood*:* The Legend of Sherwood (Good Old Games)

-Helldorado *Unofficial sequel to Desperados 2

-Chicago 1930

-Gangland (Good Old Games)
-Escape From Paradise City

-Freedom Force (Steam)
-Freedom Force vs. the 3rd Reich (Good Old Games)

-Grotesque Tactics*:* Evil Heroes (Premium Ed.) [Steam]
-Grotesque Tactics 2*:* Dungeons and Donuts (Steam)


-Empire Earth (Gold Ver.) [Good Old Games]
-Empire Earth*:* The Art of Conquest (Gold Ver.) [Good Old Games]
-Empire Earth II Gold [Good Old Games]
-Empire Earth II*:* The Art of Supremacy (Gold) [Good Old Games]

-Civilization III Complete Ed. (Steam)
-Civilization III*:* Play the World (Complete Ed.) [Steam]
-Civilization III*:* Conquests (Complete Ed.) [Steam]
-Civilization IV (Civilization IV - The Complete Ed.)
-Civilization IV*:* Warlords (Civilization IV - The Complete Ed.)
-Civilization IV*:* Beyond the Sword (Civilization IV - The Complete Ed.)
-Civilization IV*:* Colonization  (Civilization IV - The Complete Ed.)
-Civilization V (Digital Deluxe Ed.) [Steam]

-The Patrician (Good Old Games)
-Patrician II*:* Quest for Power (Good Old Games)

-Sim City 4*:* Deluxe Ed. (Steam)

-Tropico Reloaded (Steam)
-Tropico*:* Paradise Island (Reloaded) [Steam]
-Tropico 2*:* Pirate Cover (Reloaded) [Steam]
-Tropico 3 (Steam Sp. Ed.)
-Tropico 3*:* Absolute Power (Steam)

-The Settlers V*:* Heritage of Kings (Gold Ed.)
-The Settlers V*:* Heritage of Kings - Expansion Disc (Gold Ed.)
-The Settlers VI*:* Rise of an Empire (Gold Ed.)
-The Settlers VI*:* Rise of an Empire - The Eastern Realm (Gold Ed.)

-Darwinia (Steam)
-Multiwinia (Steam)


-Fate of the World (Steam)

-DEFCON (Steam)

-Uplink (Steam)


-Dungeons (Steam Sp. Ed.)
-Dungeons*:* The Dark Lord (Steam Sp. Ed.)


-Voxatron Alpha

-Darkspore

-Universe Sandbox (Steam)



-Pirates of the Black Cove

X - Beyond the Frontier (Steam)
X - Tension (Steam)
X - The Threat (Steam)
X*:* Reunion (Steam)
X*:* Terran Conflict (Steam)
X*:* Albion Prelude (Steam)

-Sword of the Stars (Complete Collection)
-Sword of the Stars*:* Born of Blood (Complete Collection)
-Sword of the Stars*:* A Murder of Crows (Complete Collection)
-Sword of the Stars*:* Argos Naval Yard (Complete Collection)
-Sword of the Stars II*:* The Lords of Winter (Steam)

-Sins of a Solar Empire*:* Trinity
-Sins of a Solar Empire*:* Entrenchment (Trinity)
-Sins of a Solar Empire*:* Diplomacy (Trinity)

-Tarr Chronicles
-Dark Horizon

-Lost Empire*:* Immortals

-Space Pirates and Zombies (Steam)

-Wing Commander (Good Old Games)
-Wing Commander II*:* Vengeance of the Kilrathi (Good Old Games)
-Wing Commander III*:* Heart of the Tiger (Good Old Games)
-Wing Commander*:* Privateer (Good Old Games)

-Space Rangers
-Space Rangers 2*:* Rise of the Dominators
-Space Rangers 2*:* Reboot

-Absolute Blue
-Bullet Candy Perfect
-Defense of Yano
-Irukandji
-Project Freedom (Steam)
-Really Big Sky (Steam)
-Scoregasm (Steam)
-Solar Wings (Desura)

-Star Defender 2
-Star Defender 3
-Star Defender 4

-Gundemonium Recollection (Steam)
-Hitogata Happa (Steam)
-GundeadliGne (Steam)

-eXceed: Gun Bullet Children
-eXceed 2nd: Vampire REX
-eXceed 3rd: Jade Penetrate Black

-Expendable (Good Old Games)


-Incoming (Good Old Games)
-Incoming Forces (Good Old Games)

-Aquanox (Good Old Games)

-Front Mission Evolved

-Shattered Steel (Good Old Games)

-Shogo*:* Mobile Armor Division (Good Old Games)



-Anomaly*:* Warzone Earth (Steam)

-Nuclear Dawn (Steam)


-Defense Grid*:* The Awakening (Steam)

-Gratuitous Space Battles (Steam)

-Dungeon Defenders (Steam)

-Orcs Must Die! (Steam)

-Revenge of the Titans (Steam)
-Titan Attacks! (Steam)


-Bunch of Heroes (Steam)


-Dino D-Day (Steam)

-Team Fortress Classic (Steam)
-Team Fortress 2 (Orange Box)


-Elfsquad7 (Desura)


-Guilty Gear Isuka

-Street Fighter X Tekken


-Burnout Paradise*:* The Ultimate Box *Thanks to Bunshin for this.

-Need for Speed*:* Hot Pursuit (Steam)
-Need for Speed*:* ProStreet
-Need for Speed*:* Undercover (Steam)
-Need for Speed*:* SHIFT (Steam)
-Need for Speed*:* SHIFT 2 - Unleashed
-Need for Speed*:* The Run
-Need for Speed*:* World

-The Interstate '76 Arsenal (Good Old Games)
-Interstate '76*:* Nitro Pack (Good Old Games)

-Post Apocalyptic Mayhem (Steam)

-DiRT (Steam)
-DiRT 3
-FUEL (Steam)


-Renegade Ops (Steam)

-Wasteland Angel (Steam)



-Sega Genesis & Mega Drive Classics (Steam)
-Dreamcast Collection (Steam)

-Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing (Steam)
-Sonic Generations (Steam)

-Bastion (Steam)

-Bloodrayne (Good Old Games)
-Bloodrayne 2 (Good Old Games)

-Shank (Steam)

-Die by the Sword (Good Old Games)
-Die by the Sword*:* Limb from Limb (Good Old Games)

-Enclave (Good Old Games)

-Tomb Raider*:* Underworld
-Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (Steam)

-Psychonauts (Good Old Games)

-Earthworm Jim (Good Old Games)
-Earthworm Jim 2 (Good Old Games)
-Earthworm Jim 3D (Good Old Games)

-Rayman 2*:* The Great Escape (Good Old Games)
-Rayman 3*:* Hoodlum Havok (Good Old Games)
-Rayman*:* Raving Rabbids (Steam)

-Trine (Steam)

-Outcast (Good Old Games)

-Blade Kitten

-Cave Story+ (Steam)

-Ninja Blade (Steam)

-darkSector (Steam)

-Damnation

-Shadow Harvest*:* Phantom Ops (Steam)

-Bionic Commando (Steam)
-Bionic Commando Rearmed (Steam)

-Jack Claw

-Dark Void Zero
-Dark Void

-Batman*:* Arkham Asylum (GOTY Ed.)
-Batman*:* Arkham City
-LEGO Batman*:* The Video Game (Steam)

-Second Sight (Steam)

-Twin Sector (Steam)

-[PROTOTYPE]


-Bully*:* Scholarship Ed. (Steam)

-L.A. Noire*:* The Complete Ed.

-Grand Theft Auto
-Grand Theft Auto Mission Pack #1*:* London, 1969
-Grand Theft Auto 2 (Steam)
-Grand Theft Auto 3 (Steam)
-Grand Theft Auto*:* Vice City (Steam)
-Grand Theft Auto*:* San Andreas (Steam)
-Grand Theft Auto 4*:* Complete Ed. (Steam)
-Grand Theft Auto 4*:* Episodes from Liberty City (GTA IV Complete Ed.) [Steam]

-Gun (Steam)

-The Saboteur

-Insecticide Pt. 1 (Steam)



-X-Com*:* UFO Defense
-X-Com*:* Terror From the Deep
-X-Com*:* Apocalypse
-X-Com*:* Interceptor
-X-Com*:* Enforcer

-Alien Breed: Impact (Steam)
-Alien Breed 2*:* Assault (Steam)
-Alien Breed 3: Descent (Steam)

-Alien Shooter (Good Old Games & Steam)
-Alien Shooter*:* Fight for Life (Good Old Games)
-Alien Shooter*:* The Experiment (Good Old Games)
-Alien Shooter Revisited (Steam)
-Alien Shooter 2*:* Reloaded (Steam)

-Shadowgrounds (Steam)
-Shadowgrounds*:* Survivor (Steam)

-Crusader*:* No Remorse (Good Old Games)
-Crusader*:* No Regret (Good Old Games)


-Puzzle Quest

-Puzzle Chronicles (Steam)

-Runespell*:* Overture (Steam)


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _A fragment of my power Pt. 6_ 




*PC Games*


*Spoiler*: _PC Games continued_ 



-Magic the Gathering*:* Battlegrounds
-Magic the Gathering*:* Duels of the Planeswalkers (Steam)
-Magic the Gathering*:* Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012 (Steam)

-Bejeweled 2 Deluxe
-Zuma Deluxe


-Audiosurf (Steam)
-Beat Hazard Complete (Steam)
-Sequence (Steam)


-Bit.Trip Beat (Steam)
-Bit.Trip Runner (Steam)
-Aquaria (Steam)
-Gish (Steam)
-World of Goo (Steam)
-Machinarium (Steam)
-Super Meat Boy*:* Ultra Ed.
-The Binding of Isaac (Steam)
-VVVVVV (Steam)


-PAC-MAN
-PAC-MAN Pizza Parlor


-Pure Pinball 2 REDUX (Good Old Games)


-AaAaAA!!! - A Reckless Disregard for Gravity (Steam)
-AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome (Steam)
-Altitude (Steam)
-And Yet It Moves (Steam)
-Atom Antics
-Atom Zombie Smasher (Steam)
-Big Kahuna Reef
-Blocks That Matter (Steam)
-Captain Backwater
-Chocolate Castle
-Cogs (Steam)
-Crayon Physics Deluxe (Steam)
-Eets (Steam)
-Faerie Solitaire (Steam)
-Fortix (Steam)
-Fortix 2 (Steam)
-HOARD (Steam)
-Impact
-Jasper's Journeys
-Kabama
-Nightsky (Steam)
-The Oil Blue (Desura)
-Psychoballs
-SpaceChem (Steam)
-Splot *Still in development.
-Temple Of Tangram
-Zen Puzzle Garden







And there you are.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2013)

And THAT is a game collection.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 25, 2013)

VoodooKnight said:


> I've got about 300 more games to document, but here's where I'm at so far.  I can't fit this all in one post, so bear with me.
> 
> -one helluva snip-
> 
> And there you are.


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

VoodooKnight, that's one heck of an impressive collection.


----------



## Xin (Feb 25, 2013)

Did you actually play all those games voodoknight?


----------



## Kaido (Feb 25, 2013)

Just so you guys know, I buy way more anime and manga than video games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

Naruto said:


> And THAT is a game collection.


That's more of an insanity. Humans don't live long enough to play all of that from start to finish 

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Feb 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> Did you actually play all those games voodoknight?



lol not even close. I pester him all the time.



Gon D. Asakura said:


> Just so you guys know, I buy way more anime and manga than video games.



Not sure how that's related :S



Hunted by sister said:


> That's more of an insanity. Humans don't live long enough to play all of that from start to finish
> 
> //HbS





So true.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

Xin said:


> Did you actually play all those games voodoknight?



Nah.  Anything from before the Gamecube/PS-2/XBox era that isn't on PC for sure, but after that....Gonna take a few lifetimes.


----------



## God Movement (Feb 25, 2013)

I prefer Gon D. Asakura's collection


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I prefer Gon D. Asakura's collection



Then you prefer *DEATH!*


----------



## Naruko (Feb 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> That's more of an insanity. Humans don't live long enough to play all of that from start to finish
> 
> //HbS



He n Naru sat down and tried to calculate the quantity of games vs. playtime involved and figured if he played all day, every day (say 8 hrs a day) it would take him over 30 years or something to finish just what he currently has. And the rate at which he collects new games (or newly released) means he will never, ever catch up.


----------



## Krory (Feb 25, 2013)

I have about fifteen worthwhile 360 titles on my shelf and a couple pirated games.

Fuck y'alls, my collection is hard-to-the-core.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2013)

Naruko said:


> He n Naru sat down and tried to calculate the quantity of games vs. playtime involved and figured if he played all day, every day (say 8 hrs a day) it would take him over 30 years or something to finish just what he currently has. And the rate at which he collects new games (or newly released) means he will never, ever catch up.



He will pass the task on to his descendants on his deathbed.

"Son... I have only one wish ... promise me... to play all the games..."


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2013)

Zaru said:


> He will pass the task on to his descendants on his deathbed.
> 
> "Son... I have only one wish ... promise me... to play all the games..."



We've discussed that too xD

And the legal issues with steam accounts not being transferable.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 26, 2013)

If he's lucky enough something like immortality or cyborg technology or mind transfer or whatever will be invented before his death.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> We've discussed that too xD
> 
> And the legal issues with steam accounts not being transferable.


There wre multiple lawsuits for reselling of Steam games. Cases are ongoing.

And why can't you pass down the account?

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2013)

Currently i have about 26 games for my xbox 360 and 12 more on Steam.

If i take into account everything i have ever owned it gets kinda crazy.
Problem is i _never_ play something twice, so after a few years i gave away all games someone of my friends wanted and threw away the rest.


I guess i put at least one- or twohundred games into the trash that way that i had for my Atari 2600/ Amiga / C64 / PC / Gameboy / NES / SNES / N64 / PS1 / PS2 / MegaDrive


----------



## Naruto (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> And why can't you pass down the account?



He can but its technically illegal.

I kinda wish steam would do something about that.


----------



## Sotei (Feb 26, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> Pardon me for not being rich and loaded




It's not about being rich bro, you asked to be rated, I was being honest. There's no point in being nice when it comes to judging someone else's collection. You gotta be honest about it, I wouldn't even call what you have a collection, it's more like a start to a collection, no matter what though, you weren't going to get a very good rating. Improve on what you have and come back when you're ready.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 26, 2013)

Only the PS Stuff

PS3
Batman: Arkham Asylum - 10/10
Batman: Arkham City - 9,5/10
Devil May Cry HD Collection 10/10
Devil May Cry 4 - 9/10
God of War HD Collection - 10/10
God of War 3 - 10/10
Grand Theft Auto IV - 7/10
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas (PSN) - Not rating this, never played it
Red Dead Redemption - 9/10
Call of Duty: Black Ops - Hate it
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 - See above
Mass Effect 2 - 8/10
Naruto Shippuden: UNSG - 0/10
One Piece: Pirate Warriors - 6/10
Uncharted - 8/10
Uncharted 2 - 10/10


----------



## Shin Kouji (Feb 26, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> *PS3*
> Batman: Arkham Asylum
> Batman: Arkham City
> Devil May Cry HD Collection
> ...



Decent list you got there. 5 or 6/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2013)

If I listed my "collection" I'd be laughed off of here.


----------



## Tony Stark (Feb 26, 2013)

I haz a different kind of collection:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Skyrim and some Assassin's Creed + Tom Clancy stuff





*Spoiler*: __ 



+ <500 Skyrim mods (well like 240 esp's and the rest mostly retextures)


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*BEHOLD:*​*Xbox360:*
. GTA 4
. GTA 4 Episodes from Liberty City
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storms Generations
. Street Fighter X Tekken
. Mortal Kombat: Komplete Edition
. FIFA 13
. Batman Arkham City
. Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City
. Assassin's Creed Revelations

*PS3:*
. Red Dead Redemption
. Tekken 6 Bloodline Rebellion
. Call of Duty Black Ops
. Assassin's Creed 3
. PES 2013
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2
. GTA 4
. Dante's Inferno

*Wii:*
. Wii Sports
. Super Mario Galaxy
. Super Mario Galaxy 2
. Mario Kart Wii
. Zelda: Twilight Princess
. Zelda: Skyward Sword (eww!)
. Mario Party 8
. Mario Sports Mix
. New Super Mario Bros Wii
. Super Smash Bros Brawl
. Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles
. Endless Ocean
. Endless Ocean 2
. Super Paper Mario
. Mario Strikers Charged Football
. Donkey Kong Country Returns (<3)
. Mario Sluggers
. Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
. Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn
. Metal Slug Collection

*PC:*
. Skyrim
. Scribblenauts Unlimited
. The Sims 3
. Street Fighter 4
. PES 2013
. GTA San Andreas

*DS:*
. Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney
. Ace Attorney 2
. Ace Attorney 3
. Ace Attorney: Apollo Justice
. Ace Attorney Investigation
. Pokemon Heart Gold
. Pokemon Pearl
. New Super Mario Bros
. Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon

*GBA:*
. Mario Kart Super Circuit
. Pokemon Ruby
. Pokemon Fire Red
. Zelda: The Minish Cap
. Zelda: Link to The Past
. Super Mario Advance
. Super Mario Advance 2
. Super Mario Advance 3
. Super Mario Advance 4
. Fire Emblem 7
. Fire Emblem 6
. Fire Emblem 8

*Gamecube:*
. Super Smash Bros Melee
. Mario Party 4
. Mario Party 5
. Mario Party 6
. Mario Kart Double Dash
. Super Mario Sunshine
. Zelda: Wind Waker
. Zelda Collector Edition (Oot <3)
. Pokemon Colloseum
. Pokemon Channel
. Pokemon Box
. Mario Power Tennis
. Crash Nitro Kart
. FIFA 2004
. Resident Evil Remake

*PS2:*
. Tekken Tag Tournament
. GTA 3
. Crazy Taxi
. GTA Vice City
. Tekken 4
. Onimusha
. Burnout 2
. Burnout 3
. GTA San Andreas
. Tekken 5
. FIFA 2005
. ISS 2
. PES 5
. PES 6
. SNK Vs Capcom 2
. Marvel Vs Capcom 2
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja 4
. Naruto Ultimate Ninja 5
. Dragon Ball Z Budokai
. Dragon Ball Z Budokai 3
. Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi
. Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2
. Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3
. Rayman Arena
. Crash Bandicoot X
. FIFA World Cup 2002
. Resident Evil 4

*N64:*
. Super Mario 64
. Pokemon Stadium
. Pokemon Stadium 2
. Pokemon Snap
. Zelda: Ocarina of Time
. Zelda: Majora's Mask
. Banjo Kazooie

*PS1:*
. Mortal Kombat Trilogy
. Tekken 2
. Tekken 3
. Siphon Filter
. Driver
. Driver 2
. Bugs Bunny Lost in Time
. Croc
. Croc 2
. Ridge Racer
. Gran Turismo
. Gran Turismo 2
. Final Fantasy 8
. Metal Slug X
. Resident Evil
. Resident Evil 2
. Resident Evil 3
. Disney's Hercules
. FIFA 98
. FIFA 2000
. Lucky Luke
. Digimon World
. Digimon Rumble Arena
. Mortal Kombat Mythology
. Mortal Kombat 4
. Crash Bandicoot
. Crash Bandicoot 3 Warped
. Crash Team Racing
. Crash Bash
. Marvel Superheroes Vs Street Fighter
. Street Fighter Alpha 3

*GB Color:*
. Super Mario Land
. Mortal Kombat
. Pokemon Blue
. Pokemon Red
. Pokemon Green
. Pokemon Yellow
. Pokemon Gold
. Super Mario Land 2
. Wario Land
. Zelda: Link's Awakening
. Zelda: Oracle of Ages
. Zelda: Oracle of Seasons

*Game Gear:*
. Sonic The Hedgehog
. Sonic The Hedgehog 2
. Duck Tales
. Disney's Jungle Book
. The Lion King
. Sonic Drift 2
. Collums

*SNES:*
. Super Mario All-stars
. Super Mario World
. Yoshi's Island
. Super Mario RPG
. Zelda: Link to The Past
. Street Fighter 2 Turbo
. Street Fighter 2 The New Challengers
. Mortal Kombat 2
. The Lost Vikings
. Donkey Kong Country
. Donkey Kong Country 2
. Donkey Kong Country 3
. Chrono Trigger
. Tiny Toon Adventures Buster Busts
. Final Fight
. Final Fight 2
. Final Fight 3
. Rival Turf
. TNMT Turtles in Time
. Double Dragon
. The Lion King

*NES:*
. Super Mario Bros
. Duck Hunt


----------

